# What would you change?



## ely (Jun 20, 2003)

If you could change one thing in the history of Middle-Earth what would it be? And why?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 20, 2003)

Melkor...for obvious reasons


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 20, 2003)

Why change Mel in any way? He was achingly cool. Spiced things up a little. How interesting would things be without him? oh well. Let me see here. I'd lose the evil sam character. For much more obvious reasons.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 20, 2003)

I'd give more history (and role in it) to the Barrow Wights. Now *THEY* were so 'achingly' cool! 

They just seemed like really mysterious and evil creatures that they needed a more expanded role. The Rangers from the North finaly got their glory, why shouldn't the dead Men of the North get thier glory?!


----------



## Inderjit S (Jun 21, 2003)

Make Turin and Finduilas fall in love.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *Why change Mel in any way? He was achingly cool. Spiced things up a little. How interesting would things be without him? oh well. Let me see here. I'd lose the evil sam character. For much more obvious reasons.  *



Hehe, well of course i was taking it from a purely good side 

Though Sam was annoying  but (again from a good side) the baddies would have wont if he wasnt like he was


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 21, 2003)

... Which would have made for another 'achingly cool' twist! Oh boy I'd've liked to see Frodo try to stand up against the spider in my Attic...

(The Shelob in the tower above Minas Morgul  )


----------



## Feanorian (Jun 21, 2003)

I'd have to agree with you Inder I wish they could have been united but then again tradgedy is as beautiful as happy endings many times. Other then that I would like to have more history and or story time for Feanor, such as his triumphant return.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 21, 2003)

How were those boring ghosty dudes interesting at all? What made them seem mysterious or especially evil? They seemed achingly boring and mindless to me. oh well. 

Love is bad. But then, so was most of the boringness of Turin elfbane's story.  

Anyways, what makes you, Celebthol person, think that the evil dudes would have won if the evil sam wasn't around to be so evil? Makes no sense to me. oh well. 

The superly boring Frodo wouldn't have to deal with Shelob if the evil sam wasn't around to be so evil. 

Also, Yay for this Feanorian person's idea! Even though mine was better.


----------



## ely (Jun 23, 2003)

*YayGollum*, what would you prefer: evil Sam being nicer to Gollum or evil Sam just staying home and doing some gardening?


----------



## Beleg (Jun 23, 2003)

> Make Turin and Finduilas fall in love.




Direct and correct approach.


----------



## Arvedui (Jun 24, 2003)

Just one thing? That is hard!
There are so many things that springs to mind....

I'd make Aredhel content with staying in Gondolin. Then she never would have been ensnared by Eöl, and Maeglin would never have come into being, thus Gondolin would not have been revealed to Morgoth.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 24, 2003)

I would prefer having no evil sam character at all, but if I had to choose between those two choices, I'd go for the second one.


----------



## Link (Jun 24, 2003)

Fingolfin wins.


----------



## gate7ole (Jun 25, 2003)

I would make either Finrod or Feanor live longer. Either of them would change drastically the course of events.


----------



## Theoden_king (Jun 25, 2003)

I would have made Frodo fail and let Gollum get the ring back


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 25, 2003)

But then the book wouldn't be as perfect. oh well. Poor Smeagol. Anyways, I'd go for Feanor getting to live longer. Not the achingly boring Finrod person. *collapses*


----------



## Theoden_king (Jun 26, 2003)

Or let Sauron get the ring, that would have made it more interesting


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 26, 2003)

Interesting? Or devestating...

If Sauron got the Ring then all of ME would fall in a heart-beat. 
Perhaps if Sauron came to the Moranon and Frodo was there...


----------



## Arvedui (Jun 26, 2003)

Theoden_king might have a point.
Would the Valar have remained still if that happened?
I don't think so.

The downside of that is of course the fact that whenever they intervened directly, some parts of the continent fell into the sea (Beleriand, Númenor).


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 26, 2003)

No, I don't think the Valar types would pay much attention. Sauron isn't as scary as Mel. Besides, if Sauron showed up and took his One Ring back from the superly boring Frodo, Gollum would still be around to save the day.


----------

